# Do Angelfish eat plants?



## Mangala (Jul 23, 2006)

Angelfish will sometimes destroy plants. It's not necessarily diet, sometimes it's just boredom. You might try getting your angel a buddy or 5, but then he might just teach the rest of the angels to destroy plants and you'll just have a bunch of plant destroying angels. 

You might drop in some algae wafers to see if that will help.


----------



## fishscale (May 29, 2007)

Angelfish are cichlids, which are naughty


----------



## intermediate_noob (Jan 23, 2007)

I have 11 Angles in a tank and they ALL peck at my Hygrophila and destroy it. They also mangled my stargrass so bad that I had to remove it. I also have some dwarf sag and micro swords they uproot as well as my camboba. 

These are beautiful fish and great to keep, but they are cichlids to the core.


----------



## turbosaurus (Nov 19, 2005)

My angels only pick at leaves when they are cleaning a spawning site. Otherwise they are "angles" when it comes to behaving around my plants. 

Usually they select a nice big wide leaf. In my tanks they always go for the swords, but if they don't have something that sturdy they'll use anything. I've lost a whole stand of crypts from them pecking at it.


----------



## Lupin (Nov 21, 2006)

My gold angels ate all the leaves of the _Nymphaea lotus_.:smile:


----------

